# cobia fishing



## clinkwood (Jan 15, 2013)

I am returning to the Destin area in late march and would like to pay cash to a knowledgeable person to take 3 people cobia (and other species) fishing.Contact Eric at [email protected] to discuss terms. Boat with tower a plus.Thank you,Eric


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard the forum


----------



## clinkwood (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you.Do you fish Destin?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

There are quite a few charter boats in destin that do Cobia fishing trips. Should be able to find a boat here, http://www.harborwalkfishing.com/


----------



## clinkwood (Jan 15, 2013)

How about you?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

We offer cobia fishing trips but we are located on Pensacola Beach.


----------



## clinkwood (Jan 15, 2013)

*cobia*

Tyler,how far are you from Destin,and what would you charge the 3 of us for a day?


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Reel Addiction Charters with Capt. Mickey Lock out of Panama City which is 35 miles east of Destin Look them up on Facebook if you can and Destin Inshore Charters with Capt. Kirby both will put you on the fish. 8 Hour Cobia Trip with Reel addiction runs about 700 but make contact and verify that to be sure.


----------



## clinkwood (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd stick with destin boats...and don't go with anyone that guarantees they'll put you on fish. Unless you like pogys. Cobia require time and effort and there are no guarantees. I can give you names if you like, but prices will vary.


----------



## clinkwood (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you,I appreciate the help.I have been fishing all of Florida since the 70s and I know of no one who garantees fish.Always good to have experience though.Send me your list at your convenience.


----------

